

Helicopter takes to the skies with the power of thought - Kekeli
http://phys.org/news/2013-06-helicopter-power-thought-video.html

======
skolos
And here is how to make one yourself: [http://www.instructables.com/id/Brain-
Controlled-RC-Helicopt...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Brain-Controlled-
RC-Helicopter/)

~~~
Kekeli
Awesome.! Thanks for the link

